# Meerforellen bald in der Schwentine?



## s_rathje (30. Oktober 2008)

moin moin, ich habe neulich gelesen, dass demnächst die fischtreppe im schwentinental fertiggestellt werden soll. weiter hieß es, dass "ein traum wahr wird, und wir in der schwentine sogar lachse fangen können".

was haltet ihr davon, wäre das realistisch? und wenn ja, wie lange würde es dauern, bis sich ein vernünftiger salmoniden bestand "aufgebaut" hätte?


----------



## Nimos (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen bald in der Schwentine?*

ich denke ma die Fischtreppe wird es absolut nicht bringen und die Lachse werden trotzdem ausbleiben #q


----------



## GuidoOo (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen bald in der Schwentine?*

Also wenn die fischtreppe ein erfolg werden sollte, dann wird es trotzdem für die Fische ein sehr schwerer aufstieg sein...
Ich erinnere nur an die sehrschlechte Wasserqualität bis zum Kirchsee...Weiter Oben ist die Wasserqualität ja gut...also ab Wahlstorf Hof (Bei Mir^^)
Außerdem gibt es ja Lachse bei uns...Weißt du doch selber...
Und See/-forellen haben wir weiter oben ja auchschon gefangen...

Also hoffen wir, dass die Fischtreppe was wird!


----------



## s_rathje (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen bald in der Schwentine?*

guido: ja bei dir is alles besser, aber davon hab ich nichts 
wer aber es wäre ja ne schöne sache, wenn man auch im restlichen schwentine abschnitt (also zwischen preetz und raisdorf ^^) die tiere an die FLIEGE bekommen könnte.


----------



## MefoProf (1. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen bald in der Schwentine?*



s_rathje schrieb:


> moin moin, ich habe neulich gelesen, dass demnächst die fischtreppe im schwentinental fertiggestellt werden soll. weiter hieß es, dass "ein traum wahr wird, und wir in der schwentine sogar lachse fangen können".
> 
> was haltet ihr davon, wäre das realistisch? und wenn ja, wie lange würde es dauern, bis sich ein vernünftiger salmoniden bestand "aufgebaut" hätte?




Moin,

wenn die Fischtreppe erst demnächst fertig gestellt wird, ist es für diese Laichsaison zu spät. 

Die Fische werden sicherlich den Weg in die Schwentine finden, aber eben erst im nächsten Jahr. Besser als ne Fischtreppe wäre allerdings eine Umgehung. Die Fische kommen zwar auch ne Fischtreppe rauf, aber nehmen diese in der Regel nicht so gut an wie eine Umgehung. 

Wenn sie nächstes Jahr ablaichen, bleiben die Jungfische ca. zwei Jahre im Fluss, bevor sie ins Meer abwandern. Die ersten Fische würden demnach im Herbst 2011 wieder in der Schwentine auftauchen. Die sind dann aber kaum grösser als 40 cm.

Wichtig bei all dem sind eine gute Wasserqualiät, möglichst viele Laichbetten (kieselsteine) und Versteckmöglichkeiten (grössere Steine) .


#h


----------



## GuidoOo (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen bald in der Schwentine?*

Moin MefoProf...
Ja das mit der Umgehung flüster mal denen, die das auch entscheiden können..-->GELD!

Das mit dem Wasser seh ich auch als sehr großen Faktor...kennst du dich mit den Schwentine und dem Verlauf aus?
Wie gesagt..sie müssten zwischendurch an Preetz und Raisdorf vorbei wo die Wasserquali nunmal echt schlecht ist...Weiter Oben bei uns...in Wahlstorf Hof gibt es Gumpen, Pools, Steine, einen see, dessen Wasserquali fast das ganze Jahr seines gleichen sucht und darauf halt wieder ein stück wo die Wassertiefe zwischen 50cm und 5 Metern variiert...am schönsten finde ich das Stück nach dem Kronensee, wo die Kurven richtig ausgespült sind*Träum*
Allerdings werden sie bei uns auch einen dankbaren Abnehmen haben...Esox


----------



## MefoProf (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen bald in der Schwentine?*

Moin,

so gut kenne ich die Schwentine leider nicht. Ich hab einige Jahre in Kiel gewohnt und kenne daher diesen Abschnitt ein wenig. 
Die Schwentine bei Preetz ist mir auch bekannt, da Verwandte von mir dort wohnen. Das war es dann aber leider auch schon, was ich so kenne. 

In welcher Hinsicht ist die Wasserqualität in Raisdorf und Preetz denn so schlecht?

#h


----------



## GuidoOo (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen bald in der Schwentine?*

hmmm also die ist voll mit algen...und außerdem fließen da, was weiß ich für viele, schleuche rein..außerdem ist neben der schwentine ein klaerwerk, was auch zufluss zur schwentine hat...
Vorallem in den Sommermonaten ist die Schwentine sehr stark vom Kanuverkehr belastet und dessen Mülles..also Steackverpackungen, Bierdosen usw...die im Wasser umherdümpeln

Ich bin der Meinung dass es aber von jahr zu jahr besser wird...Und wie gesagt, da es bis nach Wahlstorf ja schon Lachse und Seeforellen geschafft haben, dürften es die Silberbarren ja auch schaffen, da sie ja sowieso, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, im Herbst-Winter aufsteigen und da die Wasserquali ja um das Vielfache besser ist =)


----------



## LeNNoXX (6. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen bald in der Schwentine?*

meiner meinung nach ist die wasserqualität im krichsee und der schwentine zwischen raisdorf und preetz  gut genug für einen aufstieg der fische


----------



## MefoProf (6. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen bald in der Schwentine?*



Reason-of-Death schrieb:


> hmmm also die ist voll mit algen...und außerdem fließen da, was weiß ich für viele, schleuche rein..außerdem ist neben der schwentine ein klaerwerk, was auch zufluss zur schwentine hat...
> Vorallem in den Sommermonaten ist die Schwentine sehr stark vom Kanuverkehr belastet und dessen Mülles..also Steackverpackungen, Bierdosen usw...die im Wasser umherdümpeln
> 
> Ich bin der Meinung dass es aber von jahr zu jahr besser wird...Und wie gesagt, da es bis nach Wahlstorf ja schon Lachse und Seeforellen geschafft haben, dürften es die Silberbarren ja auch schaffen, da sie ja sowieso, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, im Herbst-Winter aufsteigen und da die Wasserquali ja um das Vielfache besser ist =)



Moin,

da müßte man natürlich erst einmal wissen, was das für Algen sind. Wasserpflanzen und auch Algen kommen eigentlich in jedem Bach vor und sind ein guter Indikator für die Wassergüte. 

Bei den Schläuchen wird es sich wohl um Drainagen handeln. Die sind in der Regel unbedenklich ebenso wie die Einleitung des Klärwerkes. Da sollte nur sauberes Wasser rauskommen. Probleme gibt es bei Klärwerken eigentlich immer nur dann, wenn versehentlich ungeklärtes Wasser austritt.

Der Müll wird die Fische sicherlich nicht am Aufstieg hindern, solange er keine Barrikaden bildet. Schön anzusehen ist so etwas natürlich nicht. Aber du kannst dir ja mal nen Müllsack schnappen und den ganzen Mist einsammeln . 

Wenn du schon dabei bist, kannst du jeden Stein, den du findest in die Schwentine werfen. Die wirken sich nämlich positiv auf die Strömungsverhältnisse aus und fungieren zudem noch als Standplätze für die Fische.

Gruss aus DK


----------



## Reverend Mefo (6. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen bald in der Schwentine?*

Moin,

Also wenn die Wasserqualität in der Schwentine wirklich so richtig Kacke wäre, dann würde man m.E. an der Schwentinemündung auch keine Mefos fangen, da das Wasser da ja wohl kaum besser schmeckt. Dem ist aber nicht so. Also steht m.E. einem Aufstieg der "abgewanderten Bachforellen" in die Schweintine nichts im Wege.

Was ich richtig bescheuert finde, ist zum Beispiel, wie die Obereider, eigentlich ein idealer Meerforellenfluss, über eine unüberwindbare Hürde in den Nord-Ostsee-Kanal (bei Flemhude) "mündet". Hier wird m.E. noch ein größeres Aufstiegspotenzial für die Kieler Forellen verschenkt.


----------



## GuidoOo (8. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen bald in der Schwentine?*

ja sowas finde ich auch zum kopf schütteln, leider können wir da ja nichts drann ändern...
aber das mit den mefos freut mich sehr...wenn ich nur daran denke, dass vor 2 jahren? lachse in kiel vor der fischtreppe standen und nicht hochkamen...
dann lass uns mal alle hoffen..man wie geil wäre das denn?
Mefos =) *träum*

und das mit den steinen werde ich dann beim arbeiten mal machen


----------



## s_rathje (8. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen bald in der Schwentine?*

"mefos träum"
HEHE, ich würd dann aber einige gute unten an der b202 brücke abfangen, und dir guido, lass ich nur die kleinen über|supergri:vik:. nein nun mal ehrlich, kennt einer fyn? dort haben sie es ja auch geschafft ein mefo paradis zu schaffen, das seines gleichen sucht, allerdings hat das ja auch einige jahre gedauert und ganz billig war das ja sicher auch nicht.

ich bleib optimistisch, und würde mich freuen, wenn sich die zugehörigen AV´s vllt mal zusammensetzen würden, eine art konzept erstellen würden, was zum beispiel den bau von leichmöglicheiten usw. an geht. Mit etwas finanzieller unterstützung vom land, der eu und natürlich der vereine sollte es doch möglich sein eine salmoniden gerechte schwentine zu erschaffen^^


----------



## Stucki (10. April 2012)

*AW: Meerforellen bald in der Schwentine?*

Moin, 

will den alten Thread noch mal zurück ins leben rufen. Die neue Fischtreppe ist bald fertig:

Klick --> http://www.leidenschaft-meerforelle.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=14143&hilit=schwentine


Gruß


----------

